# It's been a year... Simba <3 :(



## simbaece (May 31, 2011)

Hi guys! some of you may remember me. This forum helped me SO MUCH during the time I was grieving for Simba. Simba was my everything for 11 years. from the time i was 6 to 17... I was with him everyday, and as you can imagine I grew up with him. His death was heartbreaking...


I wrote a song for him, and made a video. I shared it with this website but I want to share it again for new members.
Here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4BIVjhlYtM

So now... I've been very busy this year with school and work, but now it's summer and I'm back home (where simba and I grew up) again. I was just crying thinking about him. I do miss him incredibly, and I want him, and somehow I do feel less happy without him in general.. But good news is... IT'S MUCH BETTER. 
I still do cry a lot, and think about him a lot, but I don't tore myself apart with the pain. 
I will get a new dog, hopefully, in the future (maybe when I'm 27+)... 

Everyone who is going through the pain of loss... Time is your best bet. Time heals slowly...

WITH LOVE,

E <3 :wave:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost your special Simba  your video shows exactly how close the two of you were and what a beautiful boy he was! We lost our best friend Daisy 5 months ago so understand your pain.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Simba was beautiful, and I am so sorry for your loss. We never forget them, (and we wouldn't want to!), the memories we have of them grow sweeter as time goes by. I know I will ALWAYS miss my Buddy, but I know he's no longer in pain, and i feel some comfort in that. May all your memories be loving, sweet ones! Peace.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Your video touched me. It was a beautiful song for your Simba. I've lost my two puppies in the last two years (Echo just this past Nov) so I know the sadness you feel and the happiness that Simba's memory brings you every day


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

That was a beautiful video..so sorry for your loss of Simba...I'm crying now....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's beautiful song and video, special tribute to a special boy. No need to say I am crying here. I am very sorry for your loss of Simba.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss of Simba, Your video shows your love for him and what a gentle soul he appeared to be )

I know your how deep your heartache must have been, I lost both my boys this March, but I'm happy that your pain has eased with time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Simba*

Anniversaries are so hard-I am so sorry about Simba.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Such a beautiful video! The 1 year anniversary is very hard!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So good to hear from you again. I am glad that our support helped you through your loss last year. The love you shared with Simba will never go away. It's ok to be sad still. I still cry for my Golden pups I lost last year too. Keep up the good work at school.


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

Its so hard to be where they were and arent anymore. Nice Tribute. I, of course, had tears in my eyes as well.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Wishing all of you who have lost their sweet pups peace. I know it is so so hard to lose something so precious as our pups.


----------

